# My wife just had an affair...



## JustinWarring (May 12, 2016)

My wife and I have been married for 11 years. It was a childhood love. We were teenagers when we married. I'm 28 and she is 26. We have a 5 year old boy and a 2 year old girl.

We had our entire lives planned. Then, last week, we got into a big argument. 

She left the state for a family wedding that day (when I was supposed to go as well). She stayed an additional 2 days, and had an affair for 3 of the 4 days she was gone.

I didn't even know, until the next week when I snooped into her facebook account and read about how she was in such deep love with this newly met person, she quit her job, and decided to move 4 states away with him. Already had applied for a job and gotten a call back. 

Busy week, right?

At this point I confront her, and I'm just devastated. I'm emotionally crushed. Her excuse?

Apparently, when we were arguing, she said the words, "I'm done. I don't want to be with you anymore."

She said that those words meant: "the marriage was over, she was single, and it was none of my business that she was having sex".

We've had a rough marriage. I won't lie. She and I have said those words to each other a hundred times. Always a stupid thing to say in anger, but we have our problems.

But she acts like THIS time, I "should have realized" she was serious. Her words, not mine.

I'm so lost! How could she expect something like that? People do not end an 11 year marriage without a serious discussion. We have kids! And they should make it absolutely clear they want a divorce before they have an affair. And I feel like divorce papers should have at least been drawn up before she started having sex with another man.

Am I wrong here? I feel utterly betrayed by my true love! I've been living in my parents house for 3 days. I miss my home. I miss living with my kids!

I've never been more lost. And I don't think I will even forgive her. It took me 9 years to get over the first guy she had sex with after we broke up for 3 months. 

(And I wasn't upset about her sleeping with the first guy. We were still talking, but we were "separated". It was the fact that he was my friend and she lied about it for 4 years.)

What am I supposed to do? She still tries to smile and tell me we should still be friends. I almost tried, for the kids, but while she is saying all that to me, she's typing on her phone. At the same time.

She's in the middle of a 19 person facebook message-a-thon. Telling them all, as quickly as possible, all of my most private things. Even a few private pictures of me she had stolen off my phone. 

All to embarrass me. I've never been more humiliated.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Wow, I'm very sorry you are going through this. I couldn't imagine what you've been through these past 7 days.

Your marriage must have been very bad or she is a special kind of girl.

The only thing you should be doing is the 180. Read up on it here. You need to focus on you and your children. Don't waste any energy on your soon to be ex wife. Get an attorney first thing tomorrow and have her served with divorce papers. Get in the best shape ever. Eat and drink healthy. Lay off the booze. Go see a therapist. Get your mind in the right state. 

You need to understand your marriage is over. You can't recover from this. Move on. The best part of this is you will find someone that is a better match. You will find someone that you actually love and won't fight with. Your young, so you can start over easily.


----------



## weltschmerz (Feb 18, 2016)

Your wife is a cheap, evil, sponged up ****. She's basically running a smear campaign in the hopes of getting her friends to see you as a pathetic man.

Dunno much about the laws in the US but is she allowed to unilaterally take the kids 4 states away? Quitting her job to move in with the OM? Signs of a depraved cow.

Get back home now. Get yourself out of the dumps and get yourself a lawyer. Do you have proof of the facebook conversations? Use that as leverage. Be calculative.

Apologise if my words seem harsh but it's the truth. You need to start fighting fire with fire. Don't let her use your kids as pawns to get you to back down.


----------



## niceguy28 (May 6, 2016)

So sorry to hear this. Your marriage is over man. It's done and there's no coming back from this like the previous poster said. Sadly, you cannot cut her out of your life completely because of your children and you owe it to them to be civil towards their mother when they are involved. That said you do not have to be her friend. Your main focus needs to be on your children and getting the best lawyer you can get so that you can make sure that you don't get completely screwed over in divorce court. I know that you are numb right now and it's ok to be lost. Most of us would be, but now it's time to find yourself. Life has really thrown you a curve ball but it's up to you to decide if this chapter in the book that is your life is just a prelude to more chapters of peace and happiness or is it the start of a long nightmare that you will never recover from. At the end of the day you are alive and I'm presuming you and your kids are healthy. All is not lost my friend. You can get through this.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

*Step #1:*

Get your game face on and start the 180.

HARD.

(Read that link, and then read it again. And then read it AGAIN.)

What this means, by the way, is that no -- you're not going to be "friends". You'll be co-parents, and nothing more.

Say this to her if you like, but make it absolutely clear in the way that you interact w/ her going forward.

*Step #2:*

Move back home.

Right.

Now.

*Step #3:*

Change passwords to EVERYTHING.

E-mail addresses, social media accounts, Apple iTunes, Google Play, your phones, tablets, laptops, EVERYTHING.

*Step #4:*

File for divorce first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

JustinWarring said:


> I feel utterly betrayed by my true love!


Get that shyt out of your mind about her being your true love. She is not. The truth of the matter is when youre in a "rough marriage" as you put it, its not close to true love. This chick turns to other guys too much for it to be true love. 
Her interest level in you is at rock bottom and its been that way for a while. She didn't just go out of town and fell in love with another guy. She was primed and ready to replace you and likely picked the fight so you'd stay home. I expect when the truth comes out, she has diddle with other guys over the past 11 years.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

I'm sure you don't feel it yet, but you are fortunate to have such a dramatic event occur to you.

This means you can move on without a lengthy period of no sex, no emotional connection, and the like. Many people here will tell you that such a slow drawn-out ending will drain the life out of you.

And you are still young, so you have plenty of time to find a woman who is much better for you than she is.


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

Man im so sorry. 

As others have stated you need to do a hard 180.

It sounds like you have been her doormat for years. Now is the time to show her you will no longer take it.

File for Divorce and contest everything you can. Without being physically threatning make everything as hard as possible for her.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

JustinWarring said:


> My wife and I have been married for 11 years. It was a childhood love. We were teenagers when we married. I'm 28 and she is 26. We have a 5 year old boy and a 2 year old girl.
> 
> We had our entire lives planned. Then, last week, we got into a big argument.
> 
> ...


From this point don't listen to her, she will only try and hurt you and justify her actions. In time you will realize most of her excuses/justifications are just jibberish. 

Find a lawyer tomorrow and file for divorce. Don't try and be friends, you don't need or want that. Go back to your home, if she doesn't like it she can leave.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

First thing is find a lawyer tomorrow. Then you open up another bank account with your name only because if you don't you'll have nothing and I mean nothing. You take your half of the checking and the savings and out of her hands.

Go back home. let her know that if she's so hell bent on being with that guy 4 states away then she can go............alone and find out what your rights are when it comes to your kids. 

Last thing, don't go begging or pleading with her because you'll just give her the last bit of self respect you have and she'll use that to wipe her feet one.

She thinks that all will be fine with this new guy and I got a feeling he isn't going to be willing to take on a woman and her two kids if this was a three day fling. I got a feeling that her bubble is going to burst and this guy doesn't want the hassle of a instant family and when that happens, don't be surprised if she tries to work things out with you and if you let her then your crazy. You said she did this once before and if that's the case then she wont hesitate to do it again because you let her get away with it. If it's me, she's gone and you can still be a good father to your kids without her in your life.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Wait you where married at 17 and she at 15?


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Wow. I know your in pain, but do your best to think about the positive aspects of the situation. She's not a wholesome person to have in your life, and clearly doesn't love you. She has gone out of her way to damage and hurt you, which isn't the type of person you want by your side.

She has cheated on you, and has thus released you from your commitment to her. Don't you want someone in your life that supports you, protects you, and is passionate about making your relationship better? You can now go find that person. You can have someone in your life that builds you up, rather than tears you down. 

Stay strong.


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

Sounds as if you may be dealing wiht a Cluster B. Educate yourself on these personality disorders.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Wait you where 17 and she was 15 when you married. You had your first child when she wad 21, six years later and another when she was 23?


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"She still tries to smile and tell me we should still be friends."

So typical of disgusting traitors.

Tell her to take that idea and sentiment and shove it where the sun don't shine....who the h*ll would want a friend like her?

Then expose her A FAR AND WIDE.....both your families, all friends (including her FB crowd, I doubt she is admitting this to them), and find out if POS has a W or gf and expose to her as well.

Then do a hard 180 and file for D......only speak to her about the kids and the divorce proceedings....PERIOD.

Go out and spend some time away from this cheat with your friends and family.....don't tell her where you are going or when you'll be back....and if she asks about it tell her its none of her d*mn business anymore.....you're firing her as a wife just like she fired you as her husband.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Get tested for STDs.

Have the DNA of your children tested. (That way she can't claim they are not your children.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Sorry to have you here. 


Do you know who the POSOM is ? How did they meet ?

The reason I ask is because I suspect this did not just happen! She went with the intention of cheating and this was set up before (premeditated) - everything - the fight with you, the ensuring that you do not go and then the extension to 4 days and the fvcking session with this guy.

Does he live out of state ? Make sure that she does not take the children out of state. That is against the law without agreement from you. Also make sure you do not leave the marital home. That would be abandonment. Secure any evidence that you have so that she cannot get to it.

Consult an attorney and protect yourself financially and with respect to custody and access (children).

Expose the affair far and wide - the POSOM's wife or gf, her and your parents and family, friends, employers if they work together or met at work etc.

Do the 180 to strengthen your mind and resolve.

File for divorce once you have your ducks in a row. The only way she is going to see some sense is if you blow up the affair and are really prepared to lose her.

Dont hesitate as this is now war and you need to protect yourself.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Probably the tip of the iceberg. This was planned out. Probably the argument as well.

The old "can we be friends game" used by cheaters to say see he's OK with this????

You're young enough to have a good life. Something you will not have with her.

Do not leave your home again. Protect your finances and file. I'd do a full exposure. It won't take long for folks to figure out the real story.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

If your wife or her lawyer claim abandonment, say you went on a short holiday/vacation. Exactly the same as your wife did.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

You already got good advice. 

You must answer her direct actions in kind, and you must be like an OAK about everything. 

Nothing else will work for you. Talking to her will do absolutely nothing. Do NOT talk to her unless it's about your children. 

STAY in your house. 

Get a lawyer. 

Divorce her immediately. 

Refuse to allow your kids to move with her if it means you'll rarely see them. 

I'd strongly recommend you never consider taking her back. Unless you were abusing her in some way that we don't know about, her actions are that of a purely selfish being. Hopefully you don't agree with your children following her behavior.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

notmyrealname4 said:


> @JustinWarring How did you guys get married when she was 15? I think the youngest someone can get married in the U.S. is 16, IF their parents okay it. I could be wrong. It's just a very extraordinary circumstance in this day and age.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Age_of_marriage_in_the_United_States
With consent it is usually 16, but in some states 15 (for the female) but in New Hampshire the female age of consent for marriage (with parental agreement) is 13, 14 for males.


----------



## ButtPunch (Sep 17, 2014)

Sorry bro I've been there.

Now is a time for you to be deliberate in your actions. 

First thing you need to do is move back home. Do not leave 
your kids ever again. 

You need to see Lawyer ASAP and file for a temporary custody order not 
allowing the children to leave the state. She can go be with
loverboy but the kids stay with you.

Next you need to read the 180 and live it. Do not play the pick me 
game with your wife. Act like you don't care. Fake it. 

Do not talk relationship with her anymore.


----------



## ButtPunch (Sep 17, 2014)

This 180 list may help.
--------------------------


For those that are interested in Michelle Weiner Davis's divorce busting 180 degree list, here it is:

1. Do not pursue, reason, chase, beg, plead or
implore.
2. No frequent phone calls.
3. Do not point out good points in marriage.
4. Do not follow him/her around the house.
5. Do not encourage talk about the future.
6. Do not ask for help from family members.
7. Do not ask for reassurances.
8. Do not buy gifts.
9. Do not schedule dates together.
10. Do not spy on spouse.
11. Do not say "I Love You".
12. Act as if you are moving on with your life.
13. Be cheerful, strong, outgoing and attractive.
14. Don't sit around waiting on your spouse - get busy, do things, go to church, go out with friends, etc.
15. When home with your spouse, (if you usually start the conversation) be scarce or short on words.
16. If you are in the habit of asking your spouse her whereabouts, ASK NOTHING.
17. You need to make your partner think that you have had an awakening and, as far as you are concerned, you are going to move on with your life, with or without your spouse.
18. Do not be nasty, angry or even cold - just pull back and wait to see if spouse notices and, more important, realize what she will be missing
19. No matter what you are feeling TODAY, only show your spouse happiness and contentment. Show him/her someone he/she would want to be around.
20. All questions about marriage should be put on
hold, until your spouse wants to talk about it (which may be a while).
21. Never lose your cool.
22. Don't be overly enthusiastic.
23. Do not argue about how they feel (it only makes their feelings stronger).
24. Be patient
25. Listen carefully to what your spouse is really saying to you.
26. Learn to back off, shut up and possibly walk away.
27. Take care of yourself (exercise, sleep, laugh & focus on all the other parts of your life that are not in turmoil).
28. Be strong and confident.
29. Know that if you can do 180, your smallest
CONSISTENT actions will be noticed much more than any words you can say or write.
30. Do not be openly desperate or needy even when you are hurting more than ever and are desperate and needy.
31. Do not focus on yourself when communicating with your spouse.
32. Do not believe any of what you hear and less than 50% of what you see. Your spouse will speak in absolute negatives because they are hurting and scared.
33. Do not give up no matter how dark it is or how bad you feel.
34. Do not backslide from your hardearned changes.


2 things to think about if you do this:

1) You have to do the 180 list NOT to be manipulative but because it's the right thing to do for you. You have to heal from this experience. You have to back off for your own sanity now. You have to have a plan and know that you will be a better person with or without them after all is said and done -- that you will live and learn and move on no matter what. So you have to be geniune when you follow these ideas, rather than faking it and being insincere because your only goal is to get them back. That's not what you want to do. Having a certain person as our spouse is not a need, it's a want. When I wrote down a list of all the definite needs in my life, I realized that almost everything beyond food, clothing and shelter is a want. 10 seconds after I looked at the list, I stopped making decisions based on emotion. That's when I realized that my wanting to have her was causing me to beg and plead for her to come back. That was driving her away more so I stopped doing it immediately. In doing my own version of the 180 list I could tell nearly an immediate change in her behavior.

2) Realize that when your spouse sees your new attitude they are very likely to be a little jealous or at least have some curiosity about what's going on in your life to cause this change. However, they very well may react the same way towards you for some time (especially if they read books or go to message boards also). REALIZE that this tactic can also work simultaneously on you if the spouse begins to likewise. Be aware of it and plan to have your own feelings of jealousy and curiosity in advance. However, like with #1 above, if you're doing the 180 list to better yourself and everyone involved, then it will matter less what they are doing.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Hmmmm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

manfromlamancha said:


> Sorry to have you here.
> 
> 
> Do you know who the POSOM is ? How did they meet ?
> ...


That is not the case until custody is in the hands of a court and a judge orders it. You must hire an attorney and have him get an order issued to prevent her taking the kids out of state.


----------



## ButtPunch (Sep 17, 2014)

Nucking Futs said:


> That is not the case until custody is in the hands of a court and a judge orders it. You must hire an attorney and have him get an order issued to prevent her taking the kids out of state.


Yep....get a lawyer asap. It's pretty easy to get.


----------



## Myself_ (Jan 15, 2016)

I am speechless. What kind of person do such a thing to his partner? Obviously not a loyal one. You have to be strong for your self and your children. In situations like that forgiveness may help a little bit, but being emotional and devastated doesn't help at all. 

<<My wife and I have been married for 11 years. It was a childhood love. We were teenagers when we married.>> If it was any love at all she wouldn have done all these nasty things to you. Childhood love doesn't mean it is true love. Its nice and everything seems to be perfect, but when you are a teenager -in love - you are misunderstanding some things. Teenagers live in their pink bubble. Everyone who is in love live inside this pink bubble. And I have to admit that the bubble is really great. Sometimes you have to pop the bubble. There is a fine line between the phrase <<I love sb>> and between the phrase <<I am in love with sb>>. Just because bouth of them contain the word love it doesn't mean that the meaning is the same. You canot fource someone to love you, but neither you can keep yourself in a marriage which is over. 

The fb thing, is a sign who you are married to. Divorce would be a real blessing for you and for your children. I bet you can win the custody. It took you 9 years to forgive her hook up with your friend. Hmm. Ok. My personal belief is that either you forgive it right away and never look back or either you keep recalling it. So forgive me, but 9 YEARS is too much time to suffer. And I really don't beleive that you are over it. So. Call your layer and good luck!!!


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

"the marriage was over, she was single, and it was none of my business that she was having sex".

the height of self indulgent, self absorbed, childish arrogance and stunted emotional development.


----------



## Be smart (Feb 22, 2015)

Sorry you are here my friend.

Dont move from your house,stay there and take care of your children. Call your lawyer as soon as you can and see your rights.

This is not the first time she cheated on you and what is even worse she cheated in front of your friends and family. She quit her job and she is ready to move on to different country.She was talking about her Affair on facebook. This is planed my friend and you need to talk with your lawyer asap.

I belive a lot of your friends and family know about Affair but Expose her no matter what. You dont want to be the bad guy and abusive father from her words. 

Dont listen to her excuses and other lies.

Stay strong my friend.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

This was definitely planned and has been going on for a while. I would bet that a few "friends" knew what she was plotting. 

There is nothing to save. She's a fogged up serial cheater in lala land. I doubt her plans to run off with POS will pan out. Something MANY WW don't understand is that very few men are willing to set up shop with a cheating woman with another man's kids. He'll future fake to keep the sex on tap but will postpone moving her and your kids in. Be prepared so you don't become plan B AGAIN.

You need a lawyer ASAP and get back in the marital home & bed. She wants to leave you, then she should be the one inconvenienced.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

jsmart said:


> Something MANY WW don't understand is that very few men are willing to set up shop with a cheating woman with another man's kids. He'll future fake to keep the sex on tap but will postpone moving her and your kids in. Be prepared so you don't become plan B AGAIN.


Right. The OM will try to stay in the catbird seat with an occasional piece of poon while letting Justin pick up the tab. If Justin really wants her back, all he needs to do is sit back and let these two get f'd out and she'll be back, at least until the next new guy comes along.
Its like my uncle would say, "He ain't a bad guy but because of his wife, there's several guys that have it in for him".


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Strange. Initial post at 10 last night. 32 replies from others and still nothing from the OP.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

OP,
She may have been your "true love" but you are certainly not her's. It is regrettable but it is the reality you must now face. Your children's needs must come first and since they obviously do not to her, then they must to you. I have often wondered how an immature mind works. Specifically, during the throws of passion, with someone other than your spouse, where on the scale of prominence do thoughts of your children fall?

There they are, in their home (I assume), with their father, her H, while she is having multiple "sessions" with someone she just met (supposedly)?? I simply cannot fathom the thought process involved, or perhaps there is none. That would be easier for me to grasp although I have great difficulty with that as well.

In any event, I concur with the consensus here, there is simply nothing to save of the marriage. Regrettable.


----------



## bebeluv (May 13, 2016)

Wow! My heart aches for you. Everyone has given you really solid advice and you need to follow it to the "T"! Work on yourself, but don't be afraid to love again when the time is right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Justin, your wife has serious issues when it comes to boundaries and common decency in how to treat others, least of all you as her H. You may be in pain now but I guarantee you, it will be the best thing that ever happened to you if you part ways now and get a divorce. You will get through this and as you are still young meet someone who treats you with the respect and honour you deserve as a husband. Go get a lawyer now and ensure you have part custody of the kids. Forget about fixing this, you can't. You WW needs serious counselling as she is messed up.
Tell all family and friends what she has done now and in the past. Focus on you, get yourself IC and a lawyer to ensure you are ahead of her.


----------



## SoulCrushed16 (Feb 15, 2016)

Sorry you're here OP. Your wife sounds extremely immature. I mean you are both young but wow. Listen to the advice of everyone here. Your marriage is over. Your wife is gone. She's unremorseful and unrepentant. 180 HARD and read "No more Mr. Guy". If she wants to be some cheap **** to some other idiot guy then so be it, nothing you can do at this point. If she's still in your house kick her ass out and get your @ss back home. Send her @ss packing.


----------



## SoulCrushed16 (Feb 15, 2016)

aine said:


> Justin, your wife has serious issues when it comes to boundaries and common decency in how to treat others, least of all you as her H. You may be in pain now but I guarantee you, it will be the best thing that ever happened to you if you part ways now and get a divorce. You will get through this and as you are still young meet someone who treats you with the respect and honour you deserve as a husband. Go get a lawyer now and ensure you have part custody of the kids. Forget about fixing this, you can't. You WW needs serious counselling as she is messed up.
> Tell all family and friends what she has done now and in the past. Focus on you, get yourself IC and a lawyer to ensure you are ahead of her.


I agree with aine. If you haven't already, get yourself in IC. This will help you wade through all the bull****.


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

ThePheonix said:


> Right. The OM will try to stay in the catbird seat with an occasional piece of poon while letting Justin pick up the tab. If Justin really wants her back, all he needs to do is sit back and let these two get f'd out and she'll be back, at least until the next new guy comes along.
> Its like my uncle would say, "He ain't a bad guy but because of his wife, there's several guys that have it in for him".


Is that poon a la mode?


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Maxo said:


> Is that poon a la mode?


Depends on whether he was wearing a rubber.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

ThePheonix said:


> Depends on whether he was wearing a rubber.


Did you really just go there?

Lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

farsidejunky said:


> Did you really just go there?
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Hasn't he been there all along?:grin2:


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Sorry this happened.

The one thing I'd add to the great advice here is to consider the following.

How many times have you fought and she's run off... Probably into another man's bed?

I doubt this was the first time, and if you hadn't discovered her affair, the last time.


----------



## oliamble (Jun 1, 2015)

With all my respects to you and specially your children, this scum of the earth of a woman is worth nothing, and on top of betraying you she is humiliating you on top, is like having a cake, putting the icing and eating it too, I'm in shock. Send her to the Mexican cartels for chops chops. 

How did she manage to take the children with her and cross into another state w/o triggering an amber alert?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oliamble (Jun 1, 2015)

weltschmerz said:


> Your wife is a cheap, evil, spo...Dunno much about the laws in the US but is she allowed to unilaterally take the kids 4 states away? Quitting her job to move in with the OM? Signs of a depraved cow.



You'll be surprised how here in America, we men are legally discriminated in a family courts system where his towards men is common and all men are believed inheritely evil and judgment is passed even before the court date is set. 

I see these scums of the earth tormenting their children in order to get child support, in another case destroying a soldier of 30 years of service to this country and taking his child away and paying not only child support, but alimony for every year he picked up that scum...this is just one story of many horrible stories we men are subjected to in a system where the public, legal, judgmental opinion is against us. 

In America a woman only needs to dial 911 and have you arrested and acuse you of domestic violence with three tears, sleep with their lover after the police take you away and order him pizza with your credit card and use your alimony to feed their lover and laugh about it. 

If it was a guy, the first minute he would have crossed with his own children into another state, and the amber alert would have triggered, and 7k cops looking for you and perhaps that same they put 100 rounds into you. 

FYI.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

URGENT MESSAGE

Move home now.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

oliamble said:


> In America, a woman only needs to dial 911 and have you arrested and acuse you of domestic violence with three tears, sleep with their lover after the police take you away and order him pizza with your credit card and use your alimony to feed their lover and laugh about it.


Truth.


----------



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

Is she legally in place to take the kids?


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

Thound said:


> Strange. Initial post at 10 last night. 32 replies from others and still nothing from the OP.


Not the least bit strange.

There's no need to fan the flames when the fire's roaring.


----------

